# Backup for Cloudy



## debragrc (Aug 9, 2020)

Are TimeMachine and BackBlaze sufficient backup for Cloudy?  Is there something else I need to add?

Thank you.

Debra


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 9, 2020)

There is no real backup solution for cloudy. You cannot restore the library from a backup, because Lightroom will always give priority to the online library. You could export your images as 'original+settings', but that is the best you can do. Search this forum because there was a large thread about this very subject just recently.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 9, 2020)

All of your image files and  information about your images are  in Lightroom (cloudy).  It is Adobe's responsibility to keep that secure.    However if you store a copy of your image files locally, then any System backup app (TimeMachine, BackBlaze etc.) will do. 
What Lightroom (cloudy) does not provide is a versioning system like that in TimeMachine etc.  If you make a change in a group of one or more images intentionally or by accident,   there is no snapshot of a point in time for the state of your images before the change.


----------



## debragrc (Aug 9, 2020)

So, are you saying I must copy all my photos and store them somewhere on my computer, before I can back them up.  That seems like it would be impractical.  I’m not sure.  Trust Adobe to stay secure??  I am thinking about what just happened at Canon.


----------



## debragrc (Aug 9, 2020)

Would you mind telling me what the exact process would be for storing photos locally?  I appreciate that.  Thank you.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 9, 2020)

debragrc said:


> Would you mind telling me what the exact process would be for storing photos locally?  I appreciate that.  Thank you.


In Lightroom Preferences under "Local Storage". Choose "Store a copy of all Originals at the Specified Location".

The cloud is the cloud. The host for your files in the cloud is responsible for maintaining a permanent copy of your data. Local backup has nothing to do with storing your data in the cloud. This is no different from the Cloud services offered by Microsoft or Apple or Amazon or BackBlaze. BackBlaze offers a system backup of your data with version control allowing recovery of accidental deletions or "stupid user mistakes". The only thing offered by Adobe, Microsoft , Apple or Amazon is protection from your inevitable local hard disk failure.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 9, 2020)

clee01l said:


> In Lightroom Preferences under "Local Storage". Choose "Store a copy of all Originals at the Specified Location".


Do realise however that this will only store a (difficult to access) copy of the original images. It will not store a copy of your edit settings, so if you do something wrong in this respect (like resetting a lot of edits by mistake) then this copy serves no purpose.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 9, 2020)

Johan Elzenga said:


> Do realise however that this will only store a (difficult to access) copy of the original images. It will not store a copy of your edit settings, so if you do something wrong in this respect (like resetting a lot of edits by mistake) then this copy serves no purpose.



Both of us have said that to the OP, I do hope they understand by now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

